# Eyepopping land price



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

I called today (mainly for giggles) to find out the price of a parcel we pass every day taking the kids to school.

A house (kind of rough, but livable) a '3 stall' garage and a small (18'x26' or so) barn on 10 acres. 

$18,000......

WOW!


----------



## brody (Feb 19, 2009)

that's amazing ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

Is it haunted by a violent murder victim, perhaps????


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Is it haunted by a violent murder victim, perhaps????


Yup, its haunted by the ghost of the US auto industry, tortured and slowly killed by idiots in Washington DC.


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

ladycat said:


> Is it haunted by a violent murder victim, perhaps????



Probably the only ghost around there is Phillip[ the sag backed horse.

One thing I should add is the unemployment rate in the area is nearing 22%.

The house needs a new roof, and some of the windows replaced. But for 18K....

And YH is right the auto industry and Electrolux closing their plant 'probably' did this in.


----------



## ihedrick (May 15, 2005)

Are there other "good deals" like that around there? Maybe I need to look to Michigan instead of Kentucky for cheap land


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

a far cry from a craig's list add i saw for a 200 acre farm in thurmont maryland...$2,500,000!


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

Gratiot County is really nice, too! 

My mother was born in Alma. 

Edited to add: I just did a search in that area; here's a perfect homestead for somebody! Big old farmhouse and 34 acres for $50,000. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-detail/4160-North-Wyman-Rd_Lake_MI_48632_1105565215


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I've done some searches in Saginaw, MI sorting by price. There are some outrageously inexpensive homes available in that area. 

http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Saginaw_MI

If I wasn't living with an elderly woman who is susceptible to pneumonia I think I would be considering Saginaw.


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Good lord
Do they need nurses in Michigan?


----------



## emanuelcs34 (Dec 5, 2007)

If they need a good plumber in the area i am there!


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

willow_girl said:


> Gratiot County is really nice, too!
> 
> My mother was born in Alma.
> 
> ...


I wonder what the right acreage is for this property. The listing says 10 acres in the heading, 10 to 20 acres further down, and then in the description says it's on 5 acres.

Also available with 80 acres for $225K.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Nevada said:


> I've done some searches in Saginaw, MI sorting by price. There are some outrageously inexpensive homes available in that area.
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Saginaw_MI
> 
> If I wasn't living with an elderly woman who is susceptible to pneumonia I think I would be considering Saginaw.


Those houses are in areas of town that gave it the nickname locally of Sagnasty.

*Willow Girl* One of my aunts is originally from Breckenridge, and my sister used to live in Alma. It was funny, because DD's Kindergarten teacher had my sister for 2nd grade!
The link you had is closer to Evart and Clare than Alma, tho

*Shygal* nursing is about the only jobs IN the area.

The Michigan Masonic Home is located in Alma. HT's Caren lives in Alma and is a nurse (I believe).

That place was just in Montcalm County (our kids go to Vestaburg schools, alot smaller than Alma's).


----------



## CamM (Dec 6, 2008)

MELOC said:


> a far cry from a craig's list add i saw for a 200 acre farm in thurmont maryland...$2,500,000!


No kidding. Thurmont is so gentrified and 'desirable' that one of the downtown places could cost maybe half that much. Land and home prices in MD are rediculous.


----------



## boxwoods (Oct 6, 2003)

Wonder what the taxes are?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A deal that good, you have to wonder, "What's RIGHT with it?" 

Do your homework. Then do your homework again.

You don't want to get stuck with a place that floods every other year, or one that's downwind from some unpleasantly scented operation.

But it's possible that the house is just something that someone wants to liquidate and who just wants to be done with it.


----------



## breckenmore (Jun 27, 2009)

Found some decent prices for large acreage forest land in the northeast here:
http://www.fountainsland.com


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

WildernesFamily said:


> I wonder what the right acreage is for this property. The listing says 10 acres in the heading, 10 to 20 acres further down, and then in the description says it's on 5 acres.
> 
> Also available with 80 acres for $225K.


Whoops, I think I made a mistake -- probably the one I looked at before that came with 34. LOL

Even with 5 acres, it looks like a nice place. Where were deals like this when I lived in Michigan???!


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Pony said:


> A deal that good, you have to wonder, "What's RIGHT with it?"
> 
> Do your homework. Then do your homework again.
> 
> ...


*Pony*, it was a foreclosure. The previous owners walked away (after the both lost their jobs).


The roof needs replaced (it still looks like it has a couple years left, but not much more) and the windows could be replaced with something more energy efficeint. Unsure of the furnace, but then again, you could do the windows and energy efficient furnace and get the tax credit this year.

The outbuildings need work, but hey.

There are feilds (been either corn, soybeans or cukes for pickles) since we moved in. The only 'livestock' is the westies breeder acrossed the road.

I was looking at picking it up and get the wife's sis and BiL to move up!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Nevada said:


> I've done some searches in Saginaw, MI sorting by price. There are some outrageously inexpensive homes available in that area.
> 
> http://www.realtor.com/realestateandhomes-search/Saginaw_MI
> 
> If I wasn't living with an elderly woman who is susceptible to pneumonia I think I would be considering Saginaw.


Er...be aware that Saginaw has a high crime rate.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Riverdale said:


> I was looking at picking it up and get the wife's sis and BiL to move up!


That's a good idea! We try to find places like that for like-minded folks in "occupied territory" who want to get out of IL.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

MELOC said:


> a far cry from a craig's list add i saw for a 200 acre farm in thurmont maryland...$2,500,000!


Do you wonder why that is?

The answer is Camp David!


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

i think the answer is the proximity to frederick and the greater megapolis and the trend of the entire area to have high prices due to massive development. it's probably less than 45 minutes from the shady grove metro station. some land in my town has sold for $30,000 per acre. it's just surprising that so much (200 acres at once) can still sell for so much. of course, that is only the asking price.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

MELOC said:


> i think the answer is the proximity to frederick and the greater megapolis and the trend of the entire area to have high prices due to massive development. it's probably less than 45 minutes from the shady grove metro station. some land in my town has sold for $30,000 per acre. it's just surprising that so much (200 acres at once) can still sell for so much. of course, that is only the asking price.


While that is true, I also believe it is because of its proximity to Camp David. I know for a fact one of the gates to Camp david is only up the road from Thurmont.. Don't ask!

Also it could be because rt15 is a major highway between Frederick and Gettysburg, and land around Gettysburg is expensive also..

I travel 15 fairly often and have watched the corridor between Gettysburg and Frederick become built up. It gets more development every year. 

Last time I was on 15 was in June when we did a Civil War re-enactment at Rose Hill. Now that is a beautiful piece of property.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

yeah, i know big dog. i live up the road just a little ways. i hunt morels in catoctin mountain park which has been shut down in the past when the big guy vacates the city for the weekend.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

MELOC said:


> yeah, i know big dog. i live up the road just a little ways. i hunt morels in catoctin mountain park which has been shut down in the past when the big guy vacates the city for the weekend.


 Oh so you also approached one of the back gates and were greeted by a couple of Marines who were locked and loaded... 

Lets just say you are not alone...


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Riverdale said:


> I called today (mainly for giggles) to find out the price of a parcel we pass every day taking the kids to school.
> 
> A house (kind of rough, but livable) a '3 stall' garage and a small (18'x26' or so) barn on 10 acres.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the realtor? I'm tempted to check it out.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Madame said:


> Do you have a link for the realtor? I'm tempted to check it out.


Unfortunately, it closed about an hour before I called. I thought we got a pretty good deal on our house and 3 acres at 28K, but this was eyepoppin'!


----------



## Madame (Jan 1, 2003)

Oh well, so someone else got a terrific deal. Lucky them! Sounds like you got a great deal too!


----------

